# Agnostic-atheists who're past christians



## overthelake (Jun 22, 2014)

I grew up in a house where fundamentalist christianity brewed. I thought the Earth was 6,000 years old and there were dinosaurs when man walked the Earth.

Then I grew up. Well, it took a while. Somewhere in my 20's. I'm 36.975 (lol).

My questions is really in regards to a question I have. Do christians ever really completely transition to atheism or agnostic-atheism? I ask because sometimes I have found myself wishing for a God or a divine nature or an after-life, something to close the holes and explain the unexplainable and eliminate any sense of despair.

Can anyone share similar hesitations? In fact, a few times I have mused that even if most people went to hell and a few went to heaven, that might be better than there being no after-life. Why? Because at least there's a meaning for things and no stone is left unturned.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

overthelake said:


> I grew up in a house where fundamentalist christianity brewed. I thought the Earth was 6,000 years old and there were dinosaurs when man walked the Earth.
> 
> Then I grew up. Well, it took a while. Somewhere in my 20's. I'm 36.975 (lol).
> 
> ...


raised catholic and full blown atheist


----------



## thombom (Jun 21, 2014)

I was raised christian. Sometimes i hope someone who believes in an afterlife is right. Sometimes i hope it just ends. I don't believe or disbelieve anything though. So yeah, some of us leave it behind. I'm agnostic now.


----------



## innerspace (Jun 24, 2014)

I wasn't raised to be religious. But when I hit about age 13, I went into this very strong Christian 'phase' where I was all about Jesus, I went to this Christian camp for years and eventually became a counsellor, teaching other young girls about Jesus. I started to sink into a deep depression at age 17-18, as well as studying science at university (when I slowly began to recover), and by age 20 I became an atheist and I've never looked back.

Personally, I think my fascination with Christianity and Jesus stemmed from a desperate desire to belong, to be accepted and loved unconditionally, and religion seemed to offer that, for a while. But I'm a very analytical person and the more I learned about the science behind nature and the universe, my faith just never held up to that, I questioned it to death. 

Sometimes I still think of myself as 'spiritual, not religious' in the sense that I'm seeking meaning and purpose and peace and looking for a way to feel connected with something larger than myself... But I honestly feel that I could never go back to believing anything supernatural, it just makes no sense to me. Although I do understand what it's like to be in great need of spiritual comfort to the point of believing in supernatural things... that used to be me, but not anymore.


----------



## Mikebissle (Oct 24, 2011)

Yup, raised Pentecostal, now an atheist. I sometimes envy the religious in the same way I envy anyone who expresses a strong passion for something that bonds them with other people.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I was raised as a Christian but not in a particularly religious home. I stopped being a Christian at the age of 13. My dad's not a Christian so he's been very supportive of me.


----------



## Trones (May 15, 2014)

innerspace said:


> Personally, I think my fascination with Christianity and Jesus stemmed from a desperate desire to belong, to be accepted and loved unconditionally, and religion seemed to offer that, for a while.


Most people don't realize it, or will even admit to it... but that is exactly why they are religious.

I just hate the hyper sensitivity... Lets act like its the end of the world because I said "****" (a word with sub-culturally different connotations) in front of your children.

You are drinking alcohol...??!? OMG lets murder everyone.
Smoking cigarettes...?>?>?> YOUR (yes your not you're)** a Nazi.

*You only learn through going outside your comfort zone*, and religious people can suck my dick all at once because they want everyone to conform to their little boxes of anti- free thinking. If some book written by ancient primitive people says it... it must be accurate, if they decide it is. If not, then no its false. (LOLZ)

On the other hand... this hyper sensitivity/naivety makes them super easy to manipulate.

Rant Complete.

**to imply ignorance

and yes I was raised Christian... I was fine with the whole Coexist thing until I moved back in with my parents... moving out next week due to the fact I want to kill myself if I have to stay here.


----------



## Pixels (Jun 26, 2014)

I had always considered myself Christian, because my mom was and so is most of her family. It wasn't until I attended a private school during middle school that I became an atheist. Sometimes I find myself wishing there was some type of afterlife, or something to look forward too after? In the end I still like to consider myself a full atheist. I just find it easier. If there really is an afterlife, so be it. But I'm not going to sit here and try to figure it out. I have more fun things to do!


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

overthelake said:


> I grew up in a house where fundamentalist christianity brewed. I thought the Earth was 6,000 years old and there were dinosaurs when man walked the Earth.
> 
> Then I grew up. Well, it took a while. Somewhere in my 20's. I'm 36.975 (lol).
> 
> ...


I was raised in a Lutheran household and my parents tried to keep me mostly among Christians (didn't want me around my best friend often because he was an atheist, but they let me occasionally since his live-in grandma was Catholic). I was a Christian for most of my life, but some parts of the religion really bothered me as I got older. Despite believing in God and Jesus, I never really liked church but had to go. I was raised in an environment where we were taught that humans are sinful creatures and that going to church was a must. When I first heard about The Big Bang and Evolution, I was told lies. My church was one of those that seemed to think that the scriptures weren't necessarily all literal, but Adam and Eve were frequently mentioned. It was also a church that avoided a lot of the worst parts of The Bible and presented stories such as Noah in a happy way.

There's a lot more to say, but to skip ahead, I do not desire a god or an afterlife. If we're talking specifically about the god of the Tanakh, New Testament, Quran, etc., I think he's a dick and wouldn't serve him if he existed. I don't have a desire for another god, either. As for an afterlife, I'm in no way opposed to people working on extending human life or giving us an option to live as long as possible. At this point, I'm not sure that I'd want either for myself, though, but that probably wouldn't be the case if I wasn't depressed.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Raised a cheery, happy Catholic. Now a complete nihilistic, pessimistic atheist. Hooray.


----------



## Trones (May 15, 2014)

ByStorm said:


> Raised a cheery, happy Catholic. Now a complete nihilistic, pessimistic atheist. Hooray.


LOL raised a somewhat blissfully ignorant nice little sheltered Christian. Now working towards etho-sociopathism and general douchebaggery with a focus on Nihilism (in regards to peoples responses to my actions). AND I LOVE MY LIFE.

Etho-sociopath- All the traits of a sociopath except I don't do anything that I wouldn't want done to myself... which is only murder.

Steal my property - I have insurance.
Fight me - Well if can't defend myself then I am pathetic.
**** me over in a business transaction- That's life, live and learn.
Hurt my feelings- LOL I hope to never be this weak - where I let another person's actions hurt my self worth.

ROFL this was supposed to be a short post.... then i made up a WORD.


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

I was raised Catholic now agnostic. Ive never really understood the religion until sooner in life and later agreed that this was not what I believed in.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

overthelake said:


> My questions is really in regards to a question I have. Do christians ever really completely transition to atheism or agnostic-atheism? I ask because sometimes I have found myself wishing for a God or a divine nature or an after-life, something to close the holes and explain the unexplainable and eliminate any sense of despair.


I mean, you learned it from birth, it was taught to you by the people you respected and trusted more than anyone in the world. Of course you're never truly going to get over it. I mean damn, I'm not even truly over Santa Claus.


----------



## Chrisstine (Jun 2, 2014)

Maybe not. I considered myself agnostic for a while. I was born Catholic but never agreed with its teachings. I've become more of an atheist as I've gotten older but there's still a part of me that thinks there's a greater something we're connected to. I think its the universe. I just don't think that the universe cares about what we do or whether or not we eat meat on Fridays.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I was raised Catholic, lost my faith in college when I started learning more about other cultures and how the concept of a god just didn't make much sense any more. I now realize that we all have just one life to live, we might as well make the most of it and enjoy ourselves.


----------



## Balkan3421 (Apr 13, 2014)

I come from a pretty strict christian family. I hated going to church few times a week, just because my parents say so.

I've lost my faith when I was 15, 16. I still have good opinion on christianity tho. It teaches people to have good moral values, that's the most important thing. If everyone followed the 10 commands, world would be perfect.


----------



## South Keys (Nov 6, 2013)

I come from a Christian family. When I was 8 we came to Canada to live and when I learned that people around me were of other religions I started questioning Catholicism and the Papacy. I guess we could say that I became somewhat of a Protestant at the age of 9 without knowing it. At the age of 10 I learned more about other religions and when I was in school and I had first heard of evolution I started rejecting Christianity more and more.

By the age of 11 I had already become agnostic and I am still one since I haven't really thought about the existence of a God or Gods.

As far as I'm concerned my parents think I'm protestant because I have clearly announced to them that I reject the orders of the Pope. They don't know I'm agnostic although I have already joked about many aspects of Christianity such as the concept of confession.


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie, being an ex-Lutheran part of me will probably always hang on to the notion of the Christian God, or redemption or salvation, sin, etc. Family members nagging, my own wondering of the world and fear of death. Its all been heavily instilled to my upbringing. And I wasn't raised in anywhere-near a fundamentalist family.


----------



## TaylorXXIII (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm an ex-fundamentalist with absolutely no interest in an afterlife or divine dictator.


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

I was raised Catholic. I went to a Catholic primary school (run by nuns), and a Church of England secondary school. Never really joined in much, because of the social anxiety. I went through all the hoops, like first confession, first communion, and Confirmation. Then I stopped going to church at 18. It was as late as 18 because I didn't have the guts to say "I'm not going to church any more".
I still get on with my parents though.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

overthelake said:


> I grew up in a house where fundamentalist christianity brewed. I thought the Earth was 6,000 years old and there were dinosaurs when man walked the Earth.
> 
> Then I grew up. Well, it took a while. Somewhere in my 20's. I'm 36.975 (lol).
> 
> ...


Thats the only reason religion exists lol, elimination of a sense despair and saving self preservation.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

life is easier and less stressful when you're religious


when i say life....I mean the existential questions that normal people deal with on a daily basis, religious people don't have to wrestle with those thoughts


----------



## LeoKezer (Jul 14, 2014)

Was raised christian, now I am a "non-believer".

I could never understand how someone could just say, "My god will make things better!" then 5 years from saying that, they're still in the same hole and still hold on to their beliefs. 

I honestly wish I could think that way, just put all my hopes and worries into some divine power. Guess my mind won't allow it.


----------



## KimThanh (Jul 27, 2014)

There were a few days, when I started calling myself an atheist, when I'd look back at the time when I was Catholic and believed in God. I was 9 years old back then. The fake feeling of comfort now tastes bitter and makes my skin crawl. I am definitely "over" Christianity and I no longer understand its appeal.

Maybe just the Christmas carols. But still, most of them are re-written folk songs of olden times, so... Screw Christianity.

When growing up I was undecided between being a Catholic like my father, or Buddhist like my mother's parents. I guess having been brought with that option helped me keep my mind open about spirituality and cults. I wasn't a sheltered kid; my mother used to talk to my brother and I about all sorts of weird stuff like aliens, ghosts, paranomal stuff and crazy suicidal cults. But I became certain of my atheism in my late 20's after rediscovering astrophysics and cleaning the slate on the things I base my life on.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

overthelake said:


> I grew up in a house where fundamentalist christianity brewed. I thought the Earth was 6,000 years old and there were dinosaurs when man walked the Earth.
> 
> Then I grew up. Well, it took a while. Somewhere in my 20's. I'm 36.975 (lol).
> 
> ...


Ofc it's comforting to know there is a meaning to life or to know you're being taken care of or to know that there is a better life when you die...

But the facts stands as all these things are just comforting to you to believe in. And the reason why they are bad to believe in is because you'll end up emagining wrong answers to yourself....

Like a Christian who thanks god when someone is saved at the hospital.
A Christian who prays for things to happen instead of taking actions due to prays not really doing anything else than making desires for something higher.. Where some Christians turn angry on god as if he didn't give a **** about them.

Or a Chistian who believes the dead ones are in a better place which makes it harder for them to get on with their lives as if they emagine they could talk to the dead was through spririt or whatever..

All assumtions and believes lead to a bad thing even when it feels good..

And if you are scared of hell.. Then remember this.. 
A evil god would care less about how kind and good of a person you are than hes stupid need for your love and believe. So don't fear hell.. -.- It's just a ****ing threat to believers who are afraid to be free because they fear death.

Religion is the biggest lie in historie. (because there are many different religions and they can't all be true)

So let go... Don't be afraid to grab reality by the ****ing balls..


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

KimThanh said:


> There were a few days, when I started calling myself an atheist, when I'd look back at the time when I was Catholic and believed in God. I was 9 years old back then. The fake feeling of comfort now tastes bitter and makes my skin crawl.* I am definitely "over" Christianity and I no longer understand its appeal*.
> 
> Maybe just the Christmas carols. But still, most of them are re-written folk songs of olden times, so... Screw Christianity.
> 
> When growing up I was undecided between being a Catholic like my father, *or Buddhist like my mother's parents*. I guess having been brought with that option helped me keep my mind open about spirituality and cults. I wasn't a sheltered kid; my mother used to talk to my brother and I about all sorts of weird stuff like aliens, ghosts, paranomal stuff and crazy suicidal cults. But I became certain of my atheism in my late 20's after rediscovering astrophysics and cleaning the slate on the things I base my life on.


I'm actually the exact opposite. Now that I claim no religion I'm actually more interested in it now than I was as a "believer". I'm extremely interested in the origins of these ideas/myths, the psychology behind them and where they may have came from. I find myself collecting alot of books and documentaries about religion as of late.

And as far as Buddhism goes it's literally my favorite so called "religion" _(I honestly don't really like to categorize it as a religion, its more of a philosophy at its core)_ And as an atheist it's very appealing to me because theres no divine "entities" you have to worship or an afterlife you must fight to get into. It seems very practical to me because it focuses on the reality of existence and the cause of suffering. (And I pretty much agree 100% with what Buddhism says is the cause)

Currently reading writings from Alan Watts, Osho and Krishnamurti and loving every minute of it. It helps alot of depression and I strongly recommend at least checking them out._ (especially if you're on the verge of a nervous breakdown, its helps)
_


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it's becoming more common.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

overthelake said:


> I grew up in a house where fundamentalist christianity brewed. I thought the Earth was 6,000 years old and there were dinosaurs when man walked the Earth.
> 
> Then I grew up. Well, it took a while. Somewhere in my 20's. I'm 36.975 (lol).
> 
> ...


For awhile I wished there was a god that would help me with some of my chronic conditions, but that eventually subsided. I don't believe that one exists and any of the ones that have been suggested by the religious, I wouldn't want to exist. As for an afterlife, I think if I felt decent, I might want a longer life (not Heaven or Hell, though), but I haven't for years, so it's not really something I care about for myself at this point. I hope life extension will be achieved at some point for people who want it, though. I don't really think living longer or forever adds any sort of meaning.


----------



## jcthoma3 (May 28, 2014)

Raised catholic. The wheel started turning when I was about 15 and have been a staunch atheist ever since.


----------



## jcthoma3 (May 28, 2014)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I'm actually the exact opposite. Now that I claim no religion I'm actually more interested in it now than I was as a "believer". I'm extremely interested in the origins of these ideas/myths, the psychology behind them and where they may have came from. I find myself collecting alot of books and documentaries about religion as of late.
> 
> And as far as Buddhism goes it's literally my favorite so called "religion" _(I honestly don't really like to categorize it as a religion, its more of a philosophy at its core)_ And as an atheist it's very appealing to me because theres no divine "entities" you have to worship or an afterlife you must fight to get into. It seems very practical to me because it focuses on the reality of existence and the cause of suffering. (And I pretty much agree 100% with what Buddhism says is the cause)
> 
> ...


I'm with you on being more interested after becoming an atheist. How this stuff came infect the minds of otherwise intelligent people is WAY more interesting to learn about now. And Alan Watts is the man. Smoke a little benjamin, pop on one of his audios and just float away into the sea of knowledge.


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't really find the idea of God appealing at all. The concept of God is birthing the ideology that there is an objective good and evil in the world, when there isn't, in any way. If God really does exist, and he really did act the way he did in the old testament, then he is an incredibly bitter and maniacal being, and I'd rather he didn't exist. 

That's not to say he doesn't, but there are times when I seriously hope that he doesn't. He's almost Schizophrenic...


----------



## SomeGuy007 (Aug 3, 2014)

I myself am Agnostic...


----------



## LifeInABox (May 2, 2014)

I wish we had a purpose, and I think I wish there was something after this life. I still hold out a little hope that there's something awesome waiting on the other side. Maybe "hope" is too strong of a word, though. 

I think anything we have drilled into our brains as young children lingers somewhere in there even if the conscious belief dies.


----------



## twitch00100 (Jul 31, 2014)

I can relate. I was raised Mormon. I grew up very close-minded. Everything was black or white. People were supposed to dress a certain way, eat a certain way, do certain things, not do other things, date certain people, etc. Near the end of my high school years, I started questioning everything and googling everything about life following the death of someone I really liked. I resigned and removed my membership from the Mormon church at age 17. I'm almost 21 now and finally feel more settled in my beliefs but it was very very very rough transition. I still fall into deep sadness and feel that life has no point and my life is worthless. I really do wish there was a god or supreme being or afterlife. This universe is so vast and complex, I guess there's a possibly of there being a god. But if so, where is he...where is the evidence...where is the help for people suffering...

The ultimate human question..why the hell are we here??


----------



## aergia (Aug 6, 2014)

*atheist*

i was brought up in a christian environment. my family is a combination of lutheran, baptist and catholic. i questioned a lot of stuff. i never truly believed in the things the church taught. it didn't make sense to me. i like science and I've read 2 full sets of encyclopedias before i was in 7th grade. when i was 9 i was simply booted out of the lutheran sunday school. i researched other religions to see if any could have answered my questions the lutheran sunday school couldn't and it didn't matter where i looked except logic. i even have stephen hawking books. my autistic savant-ness takes me to the logic in science. science never stops having new stuff to learn. i never considered myself a true christian. i was more of an agnostic in the church. I'm an atheist today and i have no questions about the afterlife. i simply think i will help fertilize the earth and provide food for other life forms when i die.


----------



## Mairin (May 28, 2014)

I'm an agnostic. I don't think I can totally be an atheist because part of me always asks, "What if the devil is deceiving me?" After all, that is what they teach in church. Anything that is not supportive of the Bible is implemented by the devil. The devil makes people homosexuals, liars, thieves, and so on. If people stop believing in God, it's because of the Devil.

I used to be one of those really devoted Christians who went even beyond what was required of us. Praying one hour a day and reading my Bible more than once a day was the norm to me. I'm so used to reading the Bible i still find it fascinating and at times i read it.

But honestly, if God really exist, I feel he has greatly let me down. Whenever I'm serious with him, doing all I'm supposed to do, things go bad for me. I'm less happy. Whenever I pray, no answers.

I've tried looking into other religions and tried to understand them. I realized that Christianity is no different from other religions. So i ask myself, which one is right? What if they are all wrong? What if the Muslims are right and we Christians are going to hell? In the end i decided to not waste my time over an entity that might not be real.

But at times, I do wish there was a God who will love me unconditionally and a paradise waiting for me in the afterlife. Honestly, I'm more happy when I don't believe in the Bible.


----------



## Quill (Aug 8, 2014)

I consider myself a staunch atheist. I grew up in a Christian family, but all of my relatives are open-minded and don't really adhere to the doctrines. My departure from faith came when I was in my first year of high-school. I started taking an interest in science and, bit by bit, I created a picture of how the universe works, based on a series of laws. Now I reject the belief in a God because I believe it has no place among the rules that govern nature and, moreover, there is no evidence for it.

I believe that the power to change something is actually in our own hands and it relies on our understanding of the universe. Consequently, I do not have any doubts about my current outlook on this problem and neither do I wish for the existence of a divinity. I think that a world governed by principles subject to rational investigation offers much more comfort and certainty when it comes to our desire to alter it.


----------



## overthelake (Jun 22, 2014)

Richard Pawgins said:


> life is easier and less stressful when you're religious
> 
> when i say life....I mean the existential questions that normal people deal with on a daily basis, *religious people don't have to wrestle with those thoughts*


/disagree

I hate to drag myself into this. I'm about to ruin this thread. It was so innocent.

And I was such a friendly guy. Now I'm unapproachable. A contrarian. I'm abrasive.

This is why I can't have relationships.

Below:

Death anxiety increases atheists' unconscious belief in God:
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/04/120402094322.htm

Scientific faith: Belief in science increases in the face of stress and existential anxiety:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022103113001042\


----------



## Brandybutter (Jan 4, 2012)

I sometimes think that the scientist's search to understand how the universe began is their own search for God. It is the search for something greater than ourselves so that they might find some relief in it.

I always used to be believe in God, but recently someone I knew died, and I found it really hard to get my head round the idea that "they" are now somewhere else? 

What is the point of going through the crappy life on earth- which for some people is like hell anyway- when God could just put us all in heaven in the first place and we could all be happy? Why bother testing us? For his amusement? If he loves us all, why not take away our free will and have us happy all the time in heaven?


----------



## Quill (Aug 8, 2014)

Brandybutter said:


> I sometimes think that the scientist's search to understand how the universe began is their own search for God. It is the search for something greater than ourselves so that they might find some relief in it.


I must say I disagree. Scientists are not trying to find something greater. We are part of nature, so its rules are not above us. Science is a way of understanding our environment and ourselves through rational means. For myself, at least, there is nothing beyond our capacity to understand and there is nothing greater than ourselves. I believe that there is no place for superlatives in nature. They belong solely in our thoughts.


----------



## Ithaqua (Aug 12, 2014)

I was a christian, was a satanist (now can't believe how stupid I was). Then I became an atheist because religion made me sick. Especially orthodoxy that is dominant in my country. I read the bible and I couldn't take it seriously - I mean it's like a fairytale! My family never was religious...but the older one becomes, the more he or she starts to find something that can protect them - an imaginare shelter It is often religion. But I think it will never happen to me because I can't believe that god exists. I deny any religion but I think it is possible that we humans are a part of some research...


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

In an ideal world I would be one of those well-rounded people who are tolerant of all religions. I try to make myself believe that I am unjudgemental but, really, I am _far_ from it. I hate religion (not just Christianity) and all the restrictions they pose on their followers. I hate how Christian people look at me as if I am dumb the moment I tell them I don't associate myself with any religion. Sometimes I do wonder if there isn't some higher power up there (fate or destiny if not God) because there isn't a way to prove either way but I almost feel compelled to play the "vengeful atheist" and deny all possibility of that kind of stuff because people chow me until they can box me into a category.

Also, it amazes me that people go around "accepting" and making friends with people of other religions while believing that these people will go to hell because they haven't been baptised or whatever. I actually asked some Christians this and they were like, "duh."


----------



## Alduin (Aug 16, 2014)

I was never a Christian though did attend my parents church as a child and am not averse to occasionally going with them as an adult. Religion doesn't make me angry though. It was never forced on me. Not once going to church as a child did I hear that anyone was being condemned to hell, none of that fire and brimstone stuff. Having Christian parents who didn't push their spiritual views on us growing up I feel it's easier for me than some others to see that those who use religion as something hateful are just being as human as a lot of those who despise them for it.


----------



## Born an Alien (Aug 15, 2014)

I was raised in a fundamental sect of Lutheranism. It was a major turbulence to turn to agnosticism, then atheism.

Sometimes, for a fleeting moment, I fantasize about going back. Mostly for the feeling of belonging and community and support and love.

But on the whole, I don't think that there are holes in my world view. I feel that I have negotiated a non-deist world view that works for me, that gives me enough answers for me to be okay with them. Something I never had with religion. So re: religion, I am really at peace.

And then I die, my atoms will turn into other people or animals, or plants or rocks or even stars, or maybe all of those things, in an endless cycle, so I will never die. I won't be conscious, probably (hey, no evidence against it), but it's still a nice enough thought to me. So what holes are there that you feel religion might fill? Maybe we can help you out here?


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

My mom is holy roller Christian. I'm not. I am not an atheist either. I honestly don't know what I am. To an extent I believe in Christ, but I don't practice christianity as a whole either and I seriously have my doubts about a lot of our existence and what this planet is made of. I have learned to question a lot. I used to be really high-faith Godly and knew that I could turn to God for anything. For the past 10 or so years, I have lost that. I am more on the agnostic side now.


----------

